# Stockton BBQ, October 15



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Stockton BBQ
October 15, 2005
Louis Park , Stockton CA
10am- whenever everyone leaves.

http://www.team-driven.net/events/2005/stockton_bbq/index.htm

For ALL NISSAN INFINITI DATSUN owners/enthusiasts

This is an open food BBQ event, meaning you gotta bring the food. 
Its not going to be organized like past BBQ's, so don't just rely on someone else to bring something. All condiment and grilling equipment will be provided. 
Like all BBQ's bring food to share. No One likes to eat only what they bring. It creates variety. 

Also this is NOT a place to show off your mad drifting or burnout skills leave that else where, like in front of the 5-0. jk. 
Seriously, Enjoy the bbq and enjoy being a Nissan enthusiast.

I understand this has come at such short notice, but I hope everyone can come out. 

Any questions, either post or email [email protected]

Directions are on the site link above.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

anyone coming?


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

pics... http://www.team-driven.net/events/2005/stockton_bbq/index.htm


----------

